# Can never sign up



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I have tried off and on for over 3 years to sign up for Amazon Flex. I am ALWAYS told there are no positions available. What gives? Does anyone know why it's so hard? Trying in the Denver area.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Do you know or have evidence that they have allowed new "drivers" in that area?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Do you know or have evidence that they have allowed new "drivers" in that area?


I know nothing, that's why I'm on this board asking.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Try a burner phone and a new email.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Just download the app and sign up. When positions open up you'll be at the top of the queue. They are constantly onboarding new drivers but in most markets they are not actively seeking them.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Try a burner phone and a new email.


^^^^^^ This.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

If someone can't get hired by Amazon with over 3 years of trying, I'd say it's time to move on and try something else. I would have moved on after 6 months.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Not to mention that if it's that saturated, even if you do succeed in getting approved you'll have a hard time finding blocks.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Westerner said:


> I know nothing,


You'll fit right in here...

.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Took 2 years for me. 

And honestly the only reason I needed it was because of getting booted off uber after people kept running into me the last year. But I made twice as much on uber than you can ever make on flex.


----------

